# Smallest Croc...



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

What is the smallest croc, caiman, alligator...? Curviers Caiman?

Thanks


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

its a curviers isnt it? im not really sure but they are pretty small


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Cuvier's are the smallest extant crocodilian species definitely.


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Still grow to around 5 ft or there abouts iirc..


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

ye, still pretty big. How big of an enclosure does a adult 5.5ft Dwarf Croc need?
Have just been looking at care on them and no enclosure sizes. Seen some wounds they have inflicted also...


----------



## wba6745 (Jan 11, 2007)

5ft would be a very big dwarf caiman,a freind of mine has a 10yr old male he's about 1 metre,get your self a female chinese ali they grow to about 5ft and as calm as a button,the only problem is the price tag


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

was watching that idiot brady barr on discovery and he reckoned the african dwarf croc was the smallest crocadillian but all the info i have read goes against that


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

wba6745 said:


> 5ft would be a very big dwarf caiman,a freind of mine has a 10yr old male he's about 1 metre,get your self a female chinese ali they grow to about 5ft and as calm as a button,the only problem is the price tag


How big is 1 metre in feet ?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

fangsy said:


> How big is 1 metre in feet ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steve


just over 3ft


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

SiUK said:


> just over 3ft


WHAT !!!!!

I expect mine to get bigger than that ! , i think it depends on what you feed them.

I hope so anyway ...


----------



## Storm Python (Jan 10, 2008)

*Just a quick question if ya dont mind me asking whats the going rate for cayman?*
*And wheres the best place to get 1?*
*Info is for a friend with a dwa & not me:whistling2:*


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Crocodilians Reptilekeeping.com Your Reptile Information Portal -

Jerrys been breeding curviers for a while, they had some more hatrch not long back


----------



## Storm Python (Jan 10, 2008)

*nice 1 cheers*


----------



## Ryegeckoman123 (Feb 24, 2008)

How big are the vivariums of the crocs?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

they keep their adults in a room thats at least 10ftx10ft probably bigger its hard to judge but its at least that.


----------



## Croc dude (Mar 19, 2008)

*Bigger than that*

Dwarf caimans will get larger than one metre.

A 10 year old caiman should be over one metre, unless its not been fed very well.

Males, a max. of 1.5m (around 5ft), and females maybe to 1.2m (4 ft). The females may take quite some time to get over the metre mark, but should still be 1.1m or so.

You know, these sizes are open to debate. The largest palpebrosus I've heard of was over 6 foot long, so there will always be the Arnies of the dwarf caiman world 

THe dwarf croc will be around the same size as a dwarf caiman - just a touch larger, but quite stocky. You don't want your hand near an adult dwarf croc's mouth....

Colin


----------

